# Best, Funniest Movies??



## Please Help Me! (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Everybody,
Just a question for input. What are the best, funniest movies to watch for those of us that are going through a separation or divorce? We are ALONE, ABANDONED, STRESSED, TIRED, ETC... Just trying to watch something that isn't about marriage, troubles in relationships, togetherness, lovey dovey stuff! Thank goodness that all of those basketball games were on!!

Take Care All,

Please Help Me!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Spaceballs makes me laugh beginning to end!


----------



## rpriore (Jan 17, 2011)

I like Dumb and Dumber, just one of those movies I could watch over and over.


----------



## denise1218 (Dec 24, 2010)

Old School or The Hangover


----------



## Oak (Mar 21, 2011)

I really enjoyed Zombieland. 

Also working my way through Firefly on DVD


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

Oak said:


> I really enjoyed Zombieland.
> 
> Also working my way through Firefly on DVD


Uncle Buck. Anything John Candy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HoopsFan (Jan 13, 2011)

40 Year Old Virgin
Knocked Up
Wedding Crashers
American Pie
Ferris Buehler's Day Off
Happy Gilmore - Adam Sandler movie
Something About Mary - ha! Brett Favre should have played the role of the stalker in hindsight
Meet the Parents
Caddyshack
Funny Farm - oh so funny Chevy Chase movie
Home Alone
Christmas Vacation
Father of the Bride
The Princess Bride
Trains, Planes, and Automobiles
Brewster's Millions - Richard Pryor, John Candy
Mean Girls
Hoosiers - not funny, but you said you like basketball (best bball movie ever)
The Blind Side - not a comedy, but cute and very heartwarming


----------



## Oak (Mar 21, 2011)

Just a note that Good Will Hunting is NOT on my list.

I found it hard to keep my manly composure towards the end, even having seen the movie many times.


----------



## HoopsFan (Jan 13, 2011)

Oak said:


> Just a note that Good Will Hunting is NOT on my list.
> 
> I found it hard to keep my manly composure towards the end, even having seen the movie many times.


..AND 154 "F" bombs! But it is a f'n good movie.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

The Hangover, Princess Bride & 16 candles are all great!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Young Frankenstein
Fast Times at Ridgemont High
The Groove Tube
Loaded Weapon
Hot Shots and Hot Shots Part Deux (Although Charlie Sheen has just passed Mel Gibson on my list of total douche bags)


----------



## Please Help Me! (Feb 18, 2011)

These are great!! Thanks, keep them coming!!! 

Have a Good Day, Guys!!


----------



## paperclip (Feb 24, 2011)

That's so Grool...

Shawshank Redemption.


----------



## AniversaryFight (Mar 7, 2011)

Please Help Me! said:


> Hi Everybody,
> Just a question for input. What are the best, funniest movies to watch for those of us that are going through a separation or divorce? We are ALONE, ABANDONED, STRESSED, TIRED, ETC... Just trying to watch something that isn't about marriage, troubles in relationships, togetherness, lovey dovey stuff! Thank goodness that all of those basketball games were on!!
> 
> Take Care All,
> ...


I am not going to answer about movies but instead something else SINCE you feel ALONE, ABANDONED, STRESSED, TIRED, ETC

My advice is, movie last 1.5 -2 hrs only. You will still be home alone and abandoned.

Try to find some hobbies that involves meeting people. Meeting people and socialize every weekend will calm you mind and you will feel NOT (ALONE, ABANDONED, STRESSED, TIRED, ETC)

More than that you will have to have time to work on yourself and see what went wrong, learn from you mistakes, date other women (without entering into a new relationship) to gain confidence and practice for the coming new relationship after a year or more!

Goodluck


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

paperclip said:


> Shawshank Redemption.


Comedy? I though I had a dark sense of humor.


----------



## Shianne (Feb 5, 2011)

Oak said:


> I really enjoyed Zombieland.
> 
> Also working my way through Firefly on DVD


Firefly!! and Serenity!!

he took my copy of Serenity... 
Terminator Salvation
Star Trek - the new one - LOVE IT!!!
he has those too

what I have been watching ... The Incredibles  Love that too hehehe

LOTR ... love that... he has that

actually he has all of the non Disney- Pixar DVDS...

someday when I have time I will have to watch a movie again for me

He is the one living the single life with time and no kids so he may as well have them right?


----------



## MGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

I pretty partial to Jim Carrey...Liar Liar, Bruce Almighty, Ace Ventura, Yes Man. We'll rent them every once in awhile and I'll get a good cardio workout from laughing so hard


----------



## uhaul4mybaggage (Jul 20, 2010)

get some standup- I like Christopher Titus-he's brutal. Some old Robin Williams, whatever's on Comedy Central. Laugh yer heart happy.


----------

